# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New VW T5 T32 180 Sportline



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

This VW T32 180 Sportline with 499 miles on the clock was dropped for a paint correction detail. The owner insisted that he needed some great depth and reflection to the factory metallic black paint and also some decent protection as it is used for work and parked outside daily.

This was a great specced T5, along with the twin turbo 180bhp diesel engine linked up to a 6 speed manual box, the T5 boasted Sportline lowering kit and wheels, chrome side bars, colour coded mirrors, full Sportline bodykit, full two tone heated seat leather interior, a comfortable rubber floor in the rear to protect your knees when carrying out jobs, a state of the art Kenwood touch screen double din unit with sat nav, bluetooth for phone, USB, SD Card and DVD player, xenon headlights with led day light option and probably a lot of extras I can't recall!

The paintwork wasn't in bad condition, some marring and swirls here and there with a few light scratches down the sides. The owner of this T5 takes great pride in keep it clean, so I presume these marks are from the dealers, even though they were asked not to touch it on arrival at the dealershop.

On arrival.


A thorough wash was carried out. ValetPro PH Neutral snow foam doing it's thing below.



Auto Finesse Citrus Power and Iron Out were used prior to the foam to rid grime and brake dust, then the two bucket method with Zaino Z7 shampoo using Microfibre Madness mitts. This was then rinsed off with an open hose.

While the T5 was still wet a fresh pair of buckets were filled up, again one with Zaino Z7 and this was used as a lube for the new Dodo Juice clay sponge. Having gone from normal clays to the sponge I was very impressed with how quickly I managed to get round this huge vehicle! I was done in just over ten minutes - a great time saver!



The vehicle was then rinsed again with an open hose and patt dried using deep pile microfibre towels.

Below are some shots as I worked my way around the van using the Rupes Bigfoot, Zephir compound and Rupes pads with IPA wipe downs after each hit with the machine. The Rupes gave this van an absolutely great shine. Due to the large panels it was like having a full wallmirror on wheels! The door shuts and inner wheel arches were also polished as you'll see below.





















































Wrapped up for the evening.




After the two stage machine process (Zephir and Diamond gloss) with the IPA wipedown, the van was sealed with Sonax NPT sealant. This is a great and easy to use product which repels water extremely well. It also lasts for months! When chatting with the owner beforehand he wanted a product that he could continue to use himself and cover all the different areas of the van. Plastics, glass, chrome bars, roof bars paintwork and wheels were treated with two coats of the NPT.

Tyres were dressed with Meguiar's Endurance and all wheel arches were also dressed.

Now onto some finished pictures. The owner Andrew also managed to get some nice snaps outside later on after collection which are also below.
















The front cabin was vacuumed throughout, with Chemical Guys Inner Clean used on the dash and panels with Auto Finesse Crystal used on the inside of the glass.





Andrew also uploaded a Youtube video of the T5 too!

Click here for the video.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Cool van :thumb: one day my 190bhp sprinter will go for one of these.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Amazing how bad a new van can be, great work looks fantastic


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Stunning results, flat panels must have been a nice change to curvy exotica


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ocdetailer said:


> Stunning results, flat panels must have been a nice change to curvy exotica


Cheers, yes just alot of them! :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That has made a huge difference, great work!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks superb


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Bill58 said:


> That has made a huge difference, great work!


Cheers, doesn't even look like it has a colour when it's on the move - the reflections and depth were quite ridiculous!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

ozzy said:


> Cool van :thumb: one day my 190bhp sprinter will go for one of these.


This was an awesome van!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I do love these vans! This is a prime example! 

Brilliant work here


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Karlos!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Lovely results! 

That interior is pretty cool too!


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Awesome work mate 

Where did u get the plastic sheet to
Cover the van.

How u getting on with the rupes compounds
And polishes.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

charlie20vt said:


> Awesome work mate
> 
> Where did u get the plastic sheet to
> Cover the van.
> ...


Love the Rupes polishes!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Nice to get some photos from the owner of this T5 at the weekend - a paint correction detail on this T5 Sportline from months ago - still going strong and being looked after the correct way!

Photos taken by the owner.










Sonax still going strong!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great results, well done.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers Ted!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

What a stunning van.

I was looking at one of these not too long ago. Brilliant vans but starting at £32,000 for a relatively basic sport line spec is just ridiculous, especially for someone in the construction business. 

Ended up with the top spec ford transit custom instead for a lot less and all the extras included.

Anyway brilliant finish on the paint work. Brings out a nice flake and shine.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

T.C said:


> What a stunning van.
> 
> I was looking at one of these not too long ago. Brilliant vans but starting at £32,000 for a relatively basic sport line spec is just ridiculous, especially for someone in the construction business.
> 
> ...


Cheers, yeah the owner of this spent a fair few pennies on the extra Sportline options! It was awesome though!


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

Offset Detailing said:


> Cheers, yeah the owner of this spent a fair few pennies on the extra Sportline options! It was awesome though!


all those pennies and no steering wheel controls? :devil:

cracking big van, but as above - i could never warrant that kind of cash for a work van, construction isnt kind to my vehicles


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

mike13098 said:


> all those pennies and no steering wheel controls? :devil:
> 
> cracking big van, but as above - i could never warrant that kind of cash for a work van, construction isnt kind to my vehicles


Yeah it is alot of money, but if it's what your into then fair dues! It was more like a heated sofa with a steering wheel than a van!


----------



## J99NNO (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice job. Had mine a month now which is identical but with silver wheels.

Still no coating on mine, and up to 4000 miles! Need to get it sorted soon!

Dealer marring on that is not too bad, still trying to sort the big scratch in the back door from delivery on mine. Quite obviously a stone or something coat in a rag or chamois because of the pattern of the scratch. Apparently nobody knew about it, but someone did as it is the only panel on the van with holograms from what looks like a poor attempt with a machine polisher to remove it!

It is my only gripe though, massively happy with the van as a whole.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

J99NNO said:


> Nice job. Had mine a month now which is identical but with silver wheels.
> 
> Still no coating on mine, and up to 4000 miles! Need to get it sorted soon!
> 
> ...


Man, I wouldn't have accepted that!! I'd have thrown that straight back.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Short video after the machining process on the T5 via Facebook!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=728964683791893


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking van :thumb:


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

stunning van. Although i would hate putting tools and materials into the back of it incase of causing damage.

Imagine driving onto a building site in this.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool looking van this, but I still don't like the wheels that VW sell them with.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

T.C said:


> stunning van. Although i would hate putting tools and materials into the back of it incase of causing damage.
> 
> Imagine driving onto a building site in this.


The guy's an electrician, so it's home visits mainly. The rear is kitted out with the foam flooring so easy on the knees etc. He keeps it mint in the back! Lots of racking etc. :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE (Jun 1, 2010)

Great Job , mines booked in for next week!!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Look forward to it!


----------

